# Kipor Generators



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok, so I know there are a million posts on generators. But, I don't know the difference between the red and yellow Kipors that I see for sale. Will both work for my set up. The red Kipor is alot cheaper than the yellow guy. I plan on using a/c only occasionally, but seeing how hunting season is coming up I don't want to be out of heat power. Will a 2000 watt unit run everything I need it to? I know it won't run everything at the same time, but I don't plan on doing that. Will it run the a/c, heat, microwave individually?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gone Fishing said:


> Ok, so I know there are a million posts on generators. But, I don't know the difference between the red and yellow Kipors that I see for sale. Will both work for my set up. The red Kipor is alot cheaper than the yellow guy. I plan on using a/c only occasionally, but seeing how hunting season is coming up I don't want to be out of heat power. Will a 2000 watt unit run everything I need it to? I know it won't run everything at the same time, but I don't plan on doing that. Will it run the a/c, heat, microwave individually?
> [snapback]47853[/snapback]​


Do not get the red Kipor model ending in Tc. It will not start large reactive loads such as motors.

To run everything you need to get the 3500Ti which is 2800 base rated watts. The 2000Ti should run everything but the AC but I can not swear to it.


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Never heard of Kipor Gens.....for my money the Honda 2000i is the best bet. You can always add the second unit for running everything (in moderation) with the dual gen hookup. Works great for me.............


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Kipor brand is a Honda clone built in the same factory in China that makes most of the Honda's. They have been around for about 15 years in Europe and Australia and opened up branches in the states in the past 12 to 18 months.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The Kipor brand is a Honda clone built in the same factory in China that makes most of the Honda's. They have been around for about 15 years in Europe and Australia and opened up branches in the states in the past 12 to 18 months.
> [snapback]47867[/snapback]​


From a friend of mine that helped designed the EU series right here in the USA.

Honda has tried to get Kipor on patent infrigement but Kipor dosen't have a headquarters in the U.S.

Our last President (Bill) allowed this in his China free trade agreement. China companies can sell anything in the US free from liability.

Honda contends Kipor reversed engineered the engines in fact alot of the engine parts are interchangeable.

Honda engines are made in Japan. The actual EU generator is assembled in Oklahoma, USA


----------

